# Medical supplies for holiday



## Marier (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi Guys just wondered if any of you know what the situation is  for type 1 flying to Spain. I  was told at Clinic ( but cant remeber everything )  that you were allowd to take all medical supplies on as an extra hand luggage like you were allowd an extra bag for all medical stuff  due to the fact you have a medical condition and cannot live without this stuff,Today  i bookd weeks holiday to spain staying with my aunt who lves over there  fying with Ryanair and girl told me yes you can have  hand luggage  bith all you medical supplies but not as an extra  just as hand luggage and take case for clohes to put in hold of plane at a cost of ?50. do you guys know if this is correct. o where would i go to ask 
Marie


----------



## Northerner (Mar 6, 2013)

Which airline is it Marie? All the members I've heard from have been able to get an extra item of hand luggage for free - hopefully someone will be along to advise


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm just wondering how much you intend to take to need an extra bag 
lancets stick in a plastic bag. Test strips just tuck in the pockets of your clothes same as meter. Cannulas one spare in hand lugage the reast in case.
You are only going for a week


----------



## Copepod (Mar 6, 2013)

As Sue says, I'm wondering how much stuff you are taking to need an extra hand luggage bag?!? Ryanair is known for being strict and charging extra for everything it can, including hold luggage.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 6, 2013)

Oops! Missed the Ryanair bit - doesn't surprise me if they want to charge in that case


----------



## trophywench (Mar 6, 2013)

Yes exactly. Ryanair passengers normally cram everything into their handluggage so as not to have to pay the ?50.

You pays yer money and makes yer choice I'm afraid.


----------



## Marier (Mar 6, 2013)

Deffo not putting in case  in hold  as may get lost  then you up the swanny . tryd today  takin 4 syringe , 6 canulla  2 pens ,spare pump, 4 insulin bottles   ( 2 each as sapre  in cae i drop it n break it  ) ha ha ha  battery  n  2 replacemnt caps  put it in an airt ight container  was  over  3 kilo. +  have still all my  tablets for 2   other medical  condition s too .   Think i mite just phone Ryanair  to see what they say just to be sure  If you allowed in your hangluggage  10 kilo  then  if my weight is over  3  mayb just inder 4 for all medical stuff then it doesnt leave you alot of weight for your clothes  
Thanks anyway   you myb think im taking to much  but  feart incae i drop canulla  or needle bends  or something better to go prepared


----------



## Austin Mini (Mar 6, 2013)

I put all my insulin (in Frio bag) test strips, pills, meter, needles, pens etc in my hand luggage (it only takes as much room as a lunch box) when I flew Ryanair to Malta last year. The 'plane took off dead on time and arrived within two mins of posted time. Ryanair a very good no frills airline I will fly with them again.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 6, 2013)

Marier said:


> . tryd today  takin 4 syringe , 6 canulla  2 pens ,spare pump, 4 insulin bottles   ( 2 each as sapre  in cae i drop it n break it  ) ha ha ha  battery  n  2 replacemnt caps  put it in an airt ight container  was  over  3 kilo. +  have still all my  tablets for 2   other medical  condition s too .   [\QUOTE]
> 
> 3 kilos  What do you power your pump with a car battery?  May I suggest you check your scales young lady?


----------



## trophywench (Mar 6, 2013)

Hell I've had the same cap on my reservoir for at least 6 months.  The pump battery lasts about the same so do the meter batteries.  My main prob is the way Roche pack the cannulas they take up a lot of room, but they weigh nowt once you take the 2 copies of the same instruction book in 63 languages out of the box!


----------



## Phil65 (Mar 7, 2013)

trophywench said:


> Hell I've had the same cap on my reservoir for at least 6 months.  The pump battery lasts about the same so do the meter batteries.  My main prob is the way Roche pack the cannulas they take up a lot of room, but they weigh nowt once you take the 2 copies of the same instruction book in 63 languages out of the box!




The paraphernalia that comes with cannulas,strips,transfer sets really winds me up!!

When I go on hols all my stuff fits in a quality street tin and this goes in a rucksack, I have never had a problem taking an extra free piece of hand luggage since finding out that you can! I have flown with most of the 'normal' airlines.


----------



## Marier (Mar 7, 2013)

Mayb the continer i had it in was heavy to start with  was just a click n seal container didnt check though but honest in came in at 3 kilo.  

ha ha ha no not taking car battery  Frio bag   mmmmm will need to go investigate as that sounds far better idea.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 7, 2013)

Marier said:


> Mayb the continer i had it in was heavy to start with  was just a click n seal container didnt check though but honest in came in at 3 kilo.
> 
> ha ha ha no not taking car battery  Frio bag   mmmmm will need to go investigate as that sounds far better idea.



I have just weighed my pump it's 120gms with battery in.
Test strips pot of 25 weighs 13 gms
cannulas between 10 and 19 gms depending which one I use.
Insulin 4 bottles 110gms.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 7, 2013)

Hee hee, my pump weighs exactly 124g - but I have a skin on mine so that's probably the extra 4g over Sue's.  One cannula in it's packaging weighs 10g whereas a complete unopened box of 10 with both volumes of War and Peace weighs 204g.  One vial of Novorapid - 26g.

Meter with about half an open pot of strips - 200g.  Complete tub of 50 strips in unopened box with 2 leaflets - 40g.

Never really even considered it.  As I see it you stick the heavy stuff (used to be the camera) in your handbag or pockets till you are in situ, cos they don't weigh either your handbag or you.  And act nonchalant even though it weighs half a ton and really making you walk lop-sided!


----------

